
Show HN: Addict – a full AD REST API in 30 seconds (seriously) - dc2
https://github.com/dthree/addict
======
dc2
Hi HN. I'm unfortunately stuck with Active Directory, and I wanted to make the
chore as easy as possible for people. Criticism / suggestions welcome!

